# Black light reactive transfers



## TheEsko245 (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of a printer that provides screen printed transfers that will glow under a black light? After searching I found that neons and fluorescent inks should react under a black light but I need to be sure that they will glow in before I place an order.

Thank you.


----------

